# It's still early, but i am hopeful. Bye bye lyft.



## Timothy90 (Jul 27, 2021)

So in this smaller city that I am stationed in lyft rules the day. Needless to say I have had it with their piss poor logic when it comes to pay. Not to mention constantly going all away across town for a ride that is so short you can debate it's walkable.

So I turn to doordash and hopefully grubhub in the future when I'm off the waiting list. Yesterday was the first day and it went well. Granted it was early in the lunch hour but, the pay was good and reasonable. So hopefully, this keeps up so I can delete the lyft app. From there I will do uber, doordash and hopefully grubhub.

Up yours lyft 🖕


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

k bye


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Good luck to you and I hope you keep looking for a way out of the gig/app world. They are all fickle masters that change things at a whim.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Timothy90 said:


> So in this smaller city that I am stationed in lyft rules the day. Needless to say I have had it with their piss poor logic when it comes to pay. Not to mention constantly going all away across town for a ride that is so short you can debate it's walkable.
> 
> So I turn to doordash and hopefully grubhub in the future when I'm off the waiting list. Yesterday was the first day and it went well. Granted it was early in the lunch hour but, the pay was good and reasonable. So hopefully, this keeps up so I can delete the lyft app. From there I will do uber, doordash and hopefully grubhub.
> 
> Up yours lyft 🖕


How much they pay per mile and min?

And yes, LYFT and Uber better start paying all PICK UP time and distance. Need no stupid BONUS! All driver need is to get pay for pick up. then we all good


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Why pay more when there is a surplus of people lined up hungry to work?


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Why pay more when there is a surplus of people lined up hungry to work?


Some drivers are losing money....essentially paying to drive their Ford Explorers 25 mins to do a .5 mile (each way) return trip smokes run....


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

As long as there's a long line of drivers willing to replace the ones who quit, what difference does it make?


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

NewLyftDriver said:


> As long as there's a long line of drivers willing to replace the ones who quit, what difference does it make?


You have come a long way in the last week , my boy.

Are you still doing the lease?


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Yes father


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Timothy90 said:


> So in this smaller city that I am stationed in lyft rules the day. Needless to say I have had it with their piss poor logic when it comes to pay. Not to mention constantly going all away across town for a ride that is so short you can debate it's walkable.
> 
> So I turn to doordash and hopefully grubhub in the future when I'm off the waiting list. Yesterday was the first day and it went well. Granted it was early in the lunch hour but, the pay was good and reasonable. So hopefully, this keeps up so I can delete the lyft app. From there I will do uber, doordash and hopefully grubhub.
> 
> Up yours lyft 🖕


all these apps/gigs have their own unique waybif screwing you. Just wait, you'll see!


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

You must never forget with this silicone valley guys, new guys get better food runs and lyft uber rides for a short time . Just to keep you around. Why would they give you McDonald's at $1 tips on your first week. Got it. They got you feeling ok for the next day. 
I call it mental masterbation.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> all these apps/gigs have their own unique waybif screwing you. Just wait, you'll see!


So learn to screw it back 

I only drive when there is bonus money. If all driver do that. They lack of drivers. They will put out bonus all the time. It's drivers job to team up. But now people just drive no matter what lol so even it's 8 $ an hour losing money on gas. Silly drivers still drive.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Silly part-timer logic


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> So learn to screw it back
> 
> I only drive when there is bonus money. If all driver do that. They lack of drivers. They will put out bonus all the time. It's drivers job to team up. But now people just drive no matter what lol so even it's 8 $ an hour losing money on gas. Silly drivers still drive.


I agree and have been doing just that along with cash rides for the longest time!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Timothy90 said:


> So in this smaller city that I am stationed in lyft rules the day. Needless to say I have had it with their piss poor logic when it comes to pay. Not to mention constantly going all away across town for a ride that is so short you can debate it's walkable.
> 
> So I turn to doordash and hopefully grubhub in the future when I'm off the waiting list. Yesterday was the first day and it went well. Granted it was early in the lunch hour but, the pay was good and reasonable. So hopefully, this keeps up so I can delete the lyft app. From there I will do uber, doordash and hopefully grubhub.
> 
> Up yours lyft 🖕


Plus less human interaction with food delivery.
I find each platform is totally different based on the state and city etc.
I think the more options you have the better it is.
I think Doordash and other food delivery services have blossomed since the pandemic.
I have my red bag and red card and have been offered 300 dollars to complete 10 dashes.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Plus less human interaction with food delivery.
> I find each platform is totally different based on the state and city etc.
> I think the more options you have the better it is.
> I think Doordash and other food delivery services have blossomed since the pandemic.
> I have my red bag and red card and have been offered 300 dollars to complete 10 dashes.


Yes, I got that offer too but still don't want to do delivery lol
However 10 delivery for 300 is Huge.

I didn't do it because I'm worry what if there is only 9 delivery in their "Limited Time Zone"
But yea if people live in SmallTown, I suggest to get all APPs as you can..
Uber, Lyft, Door Dash, etc....


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Yes, I got that offer too but still don't want to do delivery lol
> However 10 delivery for 300 is Huge.
> 
> I didn't do it because I'm worry what if there is only 9 delivery in their "Limited Time Zone"
> ...


I am like you not willing to start Doordash and throw in the Rideshare towel


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Timothy90 said:


> So in this smaller city that I am stationed in lyft rules the day. Needless to say I have had it with their piss poor logic when it comes to pay. Not to mention constantly going all away across town for a ride that is so short you can debate it's walkable.
> 
> So I turn to doordash and hopefully grubhub in the future when I'm off the waiting list. Yesterday was the first day and it went well. Granted it was early in the lunch hour but, the pay was good and reasonable. So hopefully, this keeps up so I can delete the lyft app. From there I will do uber, doordash and hopefully grubhub.
> 
> Up yours lyft 🖕


Pick up the phone . CALL grubhub . Speak to a real person. Tell them you want to drive today ! 
Do not hit the waiting to drive option. Click anything else . This will speed up your wait


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Pick up the phone . CALL grubhub . Speak to a real person. Tell them you want to drive today !
> Do not hit the waiting to drive option. Click anything else . This will speed up your wait


Wow ! An actual person ! 
I remember going to a green light hub for Uber to sign up 5 years ago.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> I call it mental masterbation.


There's only one way to rock! #SammyHagar #VanHalen #VanHagar


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Speak to a real person.


Like speaking to the Rohits?


----------

